# Finally the big move Osiris



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2007)

So i have finally made the move to AM2!!!!!  im sooooo happy spept for the mobo damn windows oc programs easy tune 5  but at least it does oc wish had ram timming and v options though....but anyway....i made the move....Athlon64 3800+ (2.4) 1gig(2x512) patriot ram and i over clocked it to 2.7 stable!!!! wow my xp rig got 2.34 stable 2.4 if i pushed.....but 2.4stock? that was nuts then 2.7 stable i dont know what to do with myself and i no NOTHING obout the orleans core.....so ya and no more 9800pro nope...X1600XT ATI edition b4 the take over so its not a marked up 1300 im soo happy but it wont OC   i set it and it clocks down again i cant figure it out...but ill ask in the ati tool section. but oblivion runs sooooo smooth now...its crazy...im in love i dont know what to do with myself. Ill add more info and as soon as i get a digi cam(might use the razor) ill change my gallery and ill fix my cpu-z stuff and other info later im not homie soo...but Wo0t AM2 FTW!


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 5, 2007)

congrats on your am2 experience, it's quite damn gd !  Also do tell us how it runs, i.e some screeies


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2007)

sure np i have every thing on full no hdr instead bloom and 6x AA in oblivion damn pretty. ill post screens later.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 5, 2007)

k, enjoy


----------

